# Accomadation/near marbella



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

I am flying over to malaga on the 30th of march with my wife and 3 boys.
I am booking a hotel for 4 nights but will then need somewere long term.
I am going to be working in peurto banus but understand that it would be expensive there so i am prepared to travel approx half hour.
Could anyone advise me on a nice place to stay that may be near a state school and approx 800 euros month.
I am also bringing my pet cat so a town house with a garden would be best.
I will probably just wait until i ge out there as i dont want to commit long term until i have seen it.
Any advise would help.

Many thanks graham


----------

